# 1st IUI Abandoned



## Scalasaig (Feb 27, 2009)

Hello all

I was on my first treatment cycle for assisted IUI.

Was at the hospital this morning and the scan showed that I had 5 follies of 18/19mm which was just too many to continue with the IUI.  The Consultant had seemed so hopeful up until now, so it's a bit a come down.  I did feel like something was actually happening, or at least that I was doing something constructive to help the whole ttc process.

The postives are that at least I know that I react properly to menopur and that hopefully we can learn from this cycle, modify the dose, and get it ring the next time round.  Also, the Consultant said I can try again on my next cycle rather than having to wait a month.  Better luck next time I guess...

Scalasaig xx


----------



## emy30 (Jan 15, 2009)

Hi

The same thing happened to me on thursday just gone i had 11 follys then went back for re scan on Monday yesterday and because i had stopped injections on thursday and rested all follys had died off and 2 remained i am going for insemination tomorrow at 9am so there is hope dont get to down i now how you feel keep positve xxxx


----------



## Scalasaig (Feb 27, 2009)

Hey Emi30, thanks for your reply!
I hope all goes well with your IUI tomorrow morning! Will cross my fingers for you..

I must have been getting my scans on almost the same days as you - except on Friday last week my consultant reduced the dose of menopur rather than stopping it all together.  So when I went on Monday there were still too many.  No more IUI this month for me...but I'm feeling better about it all now and looking forward to next attempt.

Keep us up to date on how you get on!  

Scalasaig x


----------



## beccybabes82 (Mar 10, 2009)

Hi, I am on my second IUI cycle (i'm 2 days post IUI) and my first was abandoned becasue I didn't produce any big follicles on 75 menopur, now they increased it to 150 and I produced two. Keep going becasue I know what it feels like to think you might get somewhere and then be told no - not this month - it feels crap! I also hate waiting! its not so much the first two weeks of a cycle coz i'm excited about taking the injections etc, it was the last two weeks becasue all your doing is waiting to get back to square one. Hang in there!


----------



## Scalasaig (Feb 27, 2009)

Hi all - another update!

After reading Emi30's post I phoned my clinic this morning and asked them about the possibility of checking again to see if the number of follies had lessened after stopping the injections.  The word from the Consultant was that she tended not to to that as she thinks it is better to get them while they are still being stimulated by the menopur - however, she was aware that in other clinics do this and she offered to re-scan me tomorrow morning (12/03/09) to check if the IUI is still possible.

What a roller coaster of emotions!  I had accepted it was over for this month and am now all excited again because there is still a chance that we can try the IUI.  At same time, trying not to get my hopes up too much as the doc did not seem overly positive that conditions would be just right.  And I'm also a bit worried that my doc might be annoyed with me for asking questions about the treatment plan....hopefully not.

Emi - hope your IUI went well this morning.
Beccy - thanks, and fingers crossed for you as you start your 2ww on the second attempt.


----------



## emy30 (Jan 15, 2009)

Hiya

Am glad you phoned to get a rescan dont let them use up one of your chances fingers crossed all goes well IUI went well today really excited 2 wks wait tho i hope i can last hehehe fingerscrossed for you all sending you all my  

xx


----------

